# [WOIN] Fantasy Core Is Here!



## GMMichael (Apr 24, 2016)

Hip hip...


----------



## barasawa (Apr 24, 2016)

Thank you!  Reading it now.


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Apr 25, 2016)

So, what's left on the core for O.L.D. now, just the Magic section?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2016)

TiwazTyrsfist said:


> So, what's left on the core for O.L.D. now, just the Magic section?




And Wilderness & Strongholds. Full list here:

http://www.woinrpg.com/buy/


----------



## rooneg (Apr 25, 2016)

Just FYI, the rpgnow page describes this as "This manual contains the core rules of the What's O.L.D. is N.E.W. roleplaying game system, designed for a futuristic campaign.", presumably you meant "fantastic" campaign, not "futuristic".


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 25, 2016)

Congratulations on releasing! Exciting times!


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Apr 25, 2016)

Kind of new to WOIN (just picked up the SciFi stuff, love it). Is there a bestiary planned for OLD?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2016)

camazotz said:


> Kind of new to WOIN (just picked up the SciFi stuff, love it). Is there a bestiary planned for OLD?




Yup, there's both Future and Fantasy bestiaries coming. They aren't enormous 300-page Monster Manual style things though - they're 40-50 page soft covers. Monsters will get a LOT of detail.

In the meantime, all the monsters designed for the system are up on the Bestiary on the official website at www.woinrpg.com.


----------



## Lucas Yew (Apr 26, 2016)

Does the Fantasy Core book have some basic monsters included, like dragons?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2016)

Lucas Yew said:


> Does the Fantasy Core book have some basic monsters included, like dragons?




Not in that specific book, but there are tons for free on the website (which will be in the Bestiary when it is released) so you have plenty to play with. Along with comprehensive guidelines and rules for designing your own monsters!


----------



## Lucas Yew (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Will I get any discounts with the upcoming standalone hardcover(s) PDF if I've already bought portions that are included in it? If not, I'll have to wait more while saving money until that classy single book finally arrives on the market...

Edit: In fact, I just decided to buy the three booklets for OLD anyway. It's just SO happens to be what I envisioned to be a game rule of my taste (bell curve probability, crunchy, open game, etc.).


----------



## Doctor Futurity (Apr 26, 2016)

Morrus said:


> Yup, there's both Future and Fantasy bestiaries coming. They aren't enormous 300-page Monster Manual style things though - they're 40-50 page soft covers. Monsters will get a LOT of detail.
> 
> In the meantime, all the monsters designed for the system are up on the Bestiary on the official website at www.woinrpg.com.




Excellent! Thanks for the link. I'm pitching NEW to my group this week, want to run a campaign with it soon.


----------



## Jabborwacky (Apr 27, 2016)

It looks fantastic! Great job to all those involved!


----------



## Plissken (Apr 27, 2016)

Any E.T.A. on N.O.W.?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 27, 2016)

Plissken said:


> Any E.T.A. on N.O.W.?




Months away. It's only a draft manuscript at the moment.


----------

